# Best >1500$ wheel set for Caad 10



## Uncle_Drew (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi guys i just bought a new Caad 10 with ultegra and its currently weighing in at 17.65 lbs with shimano ultegra pedals. Me and a couple buddies are trying to get it race ready at about 15-16 lbs before june. I have about 1500$ and I'm looking for a straight up aero wheel set but not a 80mmer. I already have some mavic akisums so i don't really want to buy some alloy wheels like the kysriums. Can some one suggest some good wheel sets ?d


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

If your CAAD10 is all black, go with the Boyd 44s (also available in tubular):
44mm clincher - Boyd Cycling








They will look bad ass on that bike.


----------



## vanerven (Nov 4, 2008)

If quality matters, you can't go wrong with a pair of Dura Ace C24 or C35's (or just regular Shimano's).


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

+1 on the C24's they weigh in at 1365 grams and are near bulletproof. You can save quite a bit if you looked for some pre-owned ones. Bought mine for $550 and have put 5000 miles on them. I brought my Synapse down from almost 19 pounds to 15.9 (only original parts left are frame, fork and seat post) and the Shimano's were the first step in weight reduction.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I have a set of 50mm Boyd carbon clinchers. Very well made, great service and look good. I have also heard good things about the new November Rail 52.


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll sell you my wheels for >$1500 if you want. I have a set of Hed Jet 5's. 54mm aero profile and are clinchers (got mine off my local craigslist for significantly less though). 

You really don't have to spend that much to get some nice aero wheels though.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

There is a set of November 52 on Craig list orange county California for $1200.
Also, look at Rolf vigor alpha or Flo 30. Great deals for excellent quality.


----------

